# Lighting and Co2



## michael woods (24 Apr 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice...I'm running a 64l tank with 2 standard daylight 15w bulbs and 1 15w pro grow t8 bulb (6500 k).  I run the pro glow 9-12 and 3-8 whilst the two daylight bulbs run 10-12 and 3-7...little siesta during the day and smallish photoperiod as I started to get some algae.  As for flora, I'm trying to grow a DHG carpet, there's some pogostemon helferi and ludwigia glandulosa in too.  Co2 is running around 2BPS and my drop checker is a nice green.  At the minute, the co2 runs from 8-11 (1 hour before lights on and 1 hour before lights off) and then back on at 2-6:30...I'm just wondering whether this is ok? I only changed the timings yesterday as I was running the co2 8-6 straight through (even with lights off) but when I added fish yesterday they were straight to the top until I turned the co2 off.  I have a fluval 106 that provides some surface movement and a koralia 900 that also creates some ripples. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

  Mike


----------



## Edvet (24 Apr 2014)

Using CO2 i wouldn't do a siësta. At the start of light the plants need the biggest amount of CO2 (hence most start 2hrs before and end 2 hrs before). I would start with a straight 6 hours light period, say 14.00-20.00, with the two daylight bulbs only. Co2 as much as the fish can handle. Should you feel the need to up the light you can add the extra bulb a few hours in the light period.


----------



## foxfish (24 Apr 2014)

Too much light for to long!
The siesta idea has been used by a few guys but it is not very popular nowadays.


----------



## michael woods (24 Apr 2014)

Thanks for your replies! Yeah I figured it was too long when I started getting hair algae  if I ran the two stock lights for six hours that would work out less than 2wpg which I thought would be too low but if there's one thing I've found out on here there are lots of knowledgable people who can point newbies like me in the right direction! Tbh my plan was to slowly increase the co2 each day or couple of days until it looks like the fish can't take any more and then back off a bit. I'll change my timers when I get home tonight...I'll run the two stock lights for 7 hours...1-8 and would it be ok to run the extra light say 5-8?? As for co2 I'll switch it on at 11 and switch it off around 6?? Thanks again for your replies[DOUBLEPOST=1398328556][/DOUBLEPOST]Also, the algae only started appearing on one side if the tank and that wa the side that was hit by direct sunlight during the day? The other side is algae clear??


----------



## Edvet (24 Apr 2014)

As the sunlight hits, the plants hit by it need 1) to adapt wich takes time, and 2) huge amounts of CO2 to cope with the lightamount. The light damages the plants which leads to algae.


----------



## michael woods (24 Apr 2014)

Well I've managed to rectify it so that no sunlight manages to get on the tank and reduced the photoperiod...I'll be altering the lights based on the suggestions above tonight...put two little amano shrimp in yesterday too and they haven't stopped eating lol


----------



## foxfish (24 Apr 2014)

Mike, I don't understand why you want to use so much light?
C02 is what the plants want, algae loves lots of light, plant just adapt to the light available.
With a big tank 2wpg might be ok if you have really good flow & C02 distribution but you don't need that much especially on a small tank. 
Once you have established the C02 without stressing your fish! Then you can try to match the light to the C02 but it is Oh so easy to add to much light!
I would guess that 99% of algae related problems on the forum are about using to much light.
Try 6 hours with two tubes for at least a few weeks, you might have to go down to one if you get more algae or you might be able to add on an hour if you don't.


----------



## michael woods (24 Apr 2014)

Naievity I guess!! I did see a guy on another forum who had the same tank as me with a DHG carpet and he had the 2 daylight bulbs, the same t8 and an additional arcadia led light but I can't remember the photoperiod off the top of my head so I guess that's where it came from. BUT I'm gonna take your advice and run the two daylight bulbs for 6 hours and have the 3rd bulb as a back up! As for co2 I'll carry on ramping it up till I notice any effect on my fish.  Thanks for your help


----------



## michael woods (24 Apr 2014)

Ok so I'm back home now...lights have been changed so that only the 2 interpet cf 15w bulbs come on for 6 hours HOWEVER disaster has struck...for some reason the timer on my co2 never came on today and my drop checker is blue  switched it on for a quick blast but will keep an eye on it tomorrow! Anyway, thanks again for your help, I'll keep you posted in a few weeks to see if there's an improvement


----------



## Edvet (24 Apr 2014)

Increase waterchanges. Light has damaged the plants, you need to keep the water very clean now. Large and daily waterchanges


----------



## michael woods (25 Apr 2014)

I had a feeling there would be a consequence. I've no idea why it didn't come on? I've reset the timer and re programmed it but I'm in work today so hopefully there's going to be someone in who can check for me this morning! How large should i do and for how long should I do them? I'd be lost without this site haha


----------



## Edvet (25 Apr 2014)

I would do them for a week at least, then a week every other day. At least 50%, more if you could manage, and at the end of the light period. Add ferts the next morning.


----------



## michael woods (25 Apr 2014)

Thanks a lot edvet, I really appreciate your help! Lights are sorted and hopefully the co2 is sorted today so I'll start right away with my water changes tonight after lights out! I dose macro and micro ferts on alternate days with Saturday as a rest day and water change on Sunday but I'll do water changes after lights out and dose in the morning  thanks again buddy


----------

